

$10,000 TeamSpeak App Developer Contest - qwertyop

If you are interested in developing apps, test you skills in the Overwolf and TeamSpeak app developer contest! Only the best of apps, and the strongest of heart and mind will win from the $10,000 prize pool, including some kick-ass gear from SteelSeries.<p>Do YOU have what it takes to win, and have your app promoted on the Overwolf website forever? Head over to the official contest page to find out!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;overwolf.com&#x2F;teamspeak-developers-contest-2014&#x2F;<p>The competition starts today, and ends on August 9th, so get your apps in!<p>Having trouble thinking of ideas? or maybe you have so many your brain might explode?! Check out our feature request page to see what our users want, or to post your own ideas!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;feedback.overwolf.com&#x2F;forums&#x2F;235154-feature-requests&#x2F;category&#x2F;78411-teamspeak
======
qwertyop
Overwolf is an in-game overlay software that allows you to bring your favorite
apps (twitch streaming, game capture, in-game browser and chat) into the game!

